# Home & Bedroom Furniture For Sale - Great Armoire and Kids Room Drawers



## mshtrout (Dec 11, 2008)

I have three pieces of furniture for sale. Two matching chest of drawers/night stand and a wood armoire.

I am asking *$350.00* for the wood armoire. This is a piece made in Mexico and has hand carved floral designs on the sides and doors. Paid over $600 for this piece. Pretty solid wood piece that will hold a 37" tv inside. It is about 7 1/2 feet tall.
























I am asking *$350.00* for the large drawers and *$150.00* for the small drawers. These are solid wood, well-built pieces. The knobs are Mackenzie Childs, porcelain pulls. These knobs run $40.00 per knob alone. PM me for dimensions but the tall chest is about 4 foot and the small works best as a night stand. Great for a kids room!






































All furniture is in really good shape and has minimal scratches or chips. Please PM me or you can text me about any of them seven-one-3-eight-2-two-three-6-one-2. Located in Memorial Villages.


----------



## mshtrout (Dec 11, 2008)

...make me an offer. The MacKenzie Childs knobs are $40.00 each and there are 14 of them.


----------



## mshtrout (Dec 11, 2008)

TTT 

I really want these out of the garage. I have a side table with a drawer that matches both both dressers. Has the same MacKenzie Childs knob as the others. Would this help move these items??


----------



## mshtrout (Dec 11, 2008)

Items are being listed on another site. Want these gone. Make me an offer.


----------

